# [Find, Read, Love] Calling Romance authors: next on promotion wagon!



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Find, Read, Love*

Find, Read, Love is a website about *your books*, for *your current and future readers*. It is meant to be a place for indie authors and readers to meet and share (although of course if you have a traditionally-published book you're welcome there anyway, but I will focus my efforts on promoting the website to the authors on KBoards only).

At the moment, I am actively looking for new authors and books to build a sufficiently-sized database, in order to have a great choice of books to offer to the readers. I am letting the readers come organically for now, since I need to have enough material to show before I focus my attention on getting more eyes on your stories.

*Website:*
http://findreadlove.com/

*Twitter:*
http://twitter.com/findreadlove

*Facebook:*

Main Page https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLove
Action/Adventure Page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-ActionAdventure/444699272294798
Animal Books https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveAnimalBooks
Children Books https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveChildrenBooks
Erotica https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveErotica
Fantasy https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveFantasy
History https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveHistory
Horror https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveHorror
Humor https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Humor/178912952279929
LGBTQ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-LGBTQ/668104923200878
Literary Fiction https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Literary-Fiction/181290782047493
Mystery https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveMystery
New Adults https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-New-Adults/488696194559096
Non-Fiction https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveNonFiction
Romance https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveRomance
Science-Fiction https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveScienceFiction
Short Stories https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Short-Stories/574331362631244
Speculative Fiction https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Speculative-Fiction/162940960567492
Thriller https://www.facebook.com/FindReadLoveThriller
Vampires https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Vampires/506807816080686
Werewolves https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Werewolves/163084053897250
Women's Fiction https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Womens-Fiction/555814387800567
Young Adults/Teens https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Young-AdultsTeens/156098737930297
Zombies https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Zombies/226568630833424

*When will your book appear?*
This is manual work. I make sure everything is good, that tags are well-formatted, that your author name is the right one, and that your book is not missing crucial information. Then I schedule it on the website.

Your book promotion on the website depends on how many books are scheduled before yours. I will do a pass every morning (at least I'll try), and schedule all the books, one every hour.

*Find, Read, Love needs your help!*

*Please help me promote your books by adding them to the database!*

Register. I know you guys hate CAPTCHAs, but this is a one-time CAPTCHAs to avoid spam on the book list---it allows me to work on the promoting and the coding of the website instead on focusing on deleting the spam accounts.
Add your e-books. Don't be shy, add them all, I will promote each and every one of them (unless illegal, but that goes without saying!)

For the moment, there are more than 300 people on the main Facebook page. It is still growing organically as time passes, and I will fund ads in the future when possible.

*Spread the book love!*
If you appreciate me promoting your books, please consider:

Letting your fans know about Find, Read, Love by sharing the website's URL, relevant Facebook pages, or Twitter account.
Sharing or re-tweeting when your book is promoted (or the ones of your friends).
Letting your author friends know that they can register and add their books information for free on the website.

Thanks a lot to every one of you encouraging me and helping me every day. 
This project is fun, I feel I can give back a little to my indie community and the great fellows at KBoards.

*How does the promotion work?*

Every day, I'll do this routine:

I'll schedule the new books on the website. An automatic tweet from the @findreadlove account should follow. I'll then schedule them on the main Facebook page and each of its genre pages.
I'll promote the 8 Popular Books displayed on the home page. Those depend on how much they have been consulted on the website the last few days.
I'll then choose 8 random books in each genre and will promote each of them.

I intend to also share Author Interviews, Author pages, and Book Promotion Dates as soon as they will be available on the website (it's schedule for the new version).

*How much does it cost?*

It's frakking free, for frakking's sake! 

I am an Amazon Affiliate, and I will be getting a percentage of the sale each time an e-book is sold after a reader clicked on my link. *It does not cost more for the reader, and it does not detract from the royalties the author is getting.* It's just one more place readers can discover and be enticed to buy your books. It's a win/win/win situation, in my opinion.

*Previous topic titles*

[Find, Read, Love] Open Beta, Welcoming All Authors/Genres
[Find, Read, Love] ADD BOOKS, GET EYE LICKED
[Find, Read, Love] TENTACLE MASSAGES FOR EVERYONE INVOLVED
[Find, Read, Love] A NEW AND IMPROVED, PIGLET-FREE WAY TO PROMOTE YOUR BOOKS
[Find, Read, Love] THE NEW "BOOBBUB", ACCEPTS ALL KINDS OF EROTICA
[Find, Read, Love] I'VE HAD IT WITH THOSE M-FAFFING BOOKS ON THAT M-FAFFING FRL!
[Find, Read, Love] Boring and uncapslocked subject that won't get me in trouble
[Find, Read, Love] Calling Romance authors: next on promotion wagon!

*What am I doing these days?*

*October, 5th, 2013*
Advertising has begun, we're almost at 700 fans as of today. I gain around 60+ likes per day on the main page.
As soon as I'll reach 1k fans there, I'll switch the advertising to the Romance page, which is the next one on the list (51 fans for the moment).
I NEED YOUR BOOKS, I need to have enough to promote around and lure readers in.
So if you haven't registered and added your books yet, now's the time to do it! Fine tune your covers, descriptions, reviews, let everything shine!

*September, 14th, 2013*
Okay, I've been working some more on the categories!

There are brand new Facebook pages to promote on, specifically for YOUR books. 
They are, of course, related to brand new categories, so make sure your book doesn't belong to one of them!

*LGBTQ* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-LGBTQ/668104923200878
*New Adults* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-New-Adults/488696194559096
*Short Stories* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Short-Stories/574331362631244
*Speculative Fiction* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Speculative-Fiction/162940960567492
*Vampires* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Vampires/506807816080686
*Werewolves* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Werewolves/163084053897250
*Women's Fiction* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Womens-Fiction/555814387800567
*Young Adults/Teen* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Young-AdultsTeens/156098737930297
*Zombies* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Zombies/226568630833424

Some of those categories are "free" categories, which means they don't count as one in the three categories you can choose from for your book: LGBTQ, New Adults, Short Stories, Vampires, Werewolves, Young Adults/Teens and Zombies.

Let me know if you're in dire need of another kind of genre, I'll be happy to add it! 

Oh, and by the way, here is a quick way to check if you've hit all the pages you're interested in: head over to FRL's About page (in construction) and click on the ones you want to be a part of! 

*September 12th, 2013*
I *DESPERATELY* need more books to promote, please please please!  

I am going to invest money to drive traffic to the Facebook pages in October, but I cannot do this if I only have the same ten books to promote each day because people are going to mob-pitchfork me to the volcano!

  

I'd really appreciate it if you all could find some time to add your books, and then tell your author friends about the website and how it rocks bears in tutus with tentacles on top.

Here are the categories I have so far:

Action/Adventure
Animal Books
Children Books
Erotica
Fantasy
History
Horror
Humor
Literary Fiction
Mystery
Non-Fiction
Romance
Science Fiction
Thriller

*September 1st, 2013*
I have been working on the Find, Read, Love website these last few days, trying to fix the last bugs and better the look and feel.

All bugs you found about the book description form should be okay now, so please check if you need to resubmit the description one last time. It's easy to find your books:

Login
Go to your Author Dashboard
Click on the covers of your books to check out if everything works, and if it doesn't, just go back to your Author Dashboard page, and click on the Edit link located just in front of the book you want to modify

Next on the roadmap, for the David Adams version, I will be working on Author Pages (displaying your books and info), Author Interviews and Book Promotion Dates. *If you have ideas on what you would like to see on the website after that, or find any bug, let me know!*


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Since you helped me with my sig a few days ago, I'll help you . Just signed up. 

edit: Got this message trying to edit my profile: Access Denied. Your site administrator has blocked your access to the WordPress back-office.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I already plugged Find, Read, Love on my blog a few days ago and also have a permanent link on my sidebar. The site is growing nicely and I hope you get lots of traffic.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just tossed one book up, will toss more later. Is there any other help you need other then books?


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Did you look to get listed by Author Marketing Club dot com? They have a resource page for authors to list free/sale books.
.
.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome work, Nathalie.
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just added my Konrath challenge book.

It's still falling over on the cover image upload section if I use I.E. - but Chrome works.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

This looks fantastic. Can one 'join' as a publisher? And then list books by different authors?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryGames said:


> Since you helped me with my sig a few days ago, I'll help you . Just signed up.
> 
> edit: Got this message trying to edit my profile: Access Denied. Your site administrator has blocked your access to the WordPress back-office.


Thanks Travis! 

The access to the administration panel is blocked if you are not an admin.
When did you get that message? Clicking on which link?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:
 

> I already plugged Find, Read, Love on my blog a few days ago and also have a permanent link on my sidebar. The site is growing nicely and I hope you get lots of traffic.


Thank you, you're a sweetheart Cora! 

Since you have such a huge list of books, you pop up regularly on my promotion schedules... good move!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I just tossed one book up, will toss more later. Is there any other help you need other then books?


Thank you! 
Just books and the eventual share, if you are so inclined.

Oh, and suggestions, if you have any. If you have good ideas, I will steal them!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

jvin248 said:


> .
> Did you look to get listed by Author Marketing Club dot com? They have a resource page for authors to list free/sale books.
> .
> .


Thanks for letting me know! 
I will make a mental note to bother them with my link later on.

For the moment, I am focusing the open beta on the (willing) KBoards authors.
I know you guys are savvy and full of great ideas, and your suggestions help me improve the whole thing.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Awesome work, Nathalie.
> Thank you for doing this.


I'm trying my best to have something useable (and maybe one day, even profitable for everyone involved!). 
Thanks for participating!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Just added my Konrath challenge book.
> 
> It's still falling over on the cover image upload section if I use I.E. - but Chrome works.


Gngngn, I wish I knew how to debug this, but I am not that webdev-savvy.
How many of you are still using IE? Do you all have this problem?

Thanks for adding your new book Zelah! 
Did you have some movement with the Konrath blog post, if that's something you are willing to share?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> This looks fantastic. Can one 'join' as a publisher? And then list books by different authors?


I unfortunately cannot change the architecture of the software this is based on (Wordpress).
The plugins and theme I've modified link one user as one author.
I would have to code a lot of things, this is not trivial work.

I imagine it's very bothersome, but you're welcome to register one account per author yourself, if you're willing!


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I unfortunately cannot change the architecture of the software this is based on (Wordpress).
> The plugins and theme I've modified link one user as one author.
> I would have to code a lot of things, this is not trivial work.
> 
> I imagine it's very bothersome, but you're welcome to register one account per author yourself, if you're willing!


Does registration take a separate email address or separate FB account or something? That would be a nightmare. If I can do it from one email address, then no, I don't mind.

Actually... I just took a look at the registration form. Suppose I registered as, for example, 1001 Nights Press. Couldn't I then list all our books? Or does it somehow only allow books that have 1001 Nights Press listed as the author?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> Does registration take a separate email address or separate FB account or something? That would be a nightmare. If I can do it from one email address, then no, I don't mind.


If you have a Gmail address, here is a little trick I use.
Instead of having one email per pen name, I use [email protected] for everything (which is a Google App email, using Gmail).

Here is how I do it. I add +keyword after the first email part.
Example: nathalie*+findreadlove*@hamidi.fr goes to [email protected]

So if, for example, your Gmail email address is [email protected], you can do this:
1001press*+author1*@gmail.com
1001press*+author2*@gmail.com
etc.

Source: Lifehacker

Hope this helps!


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

I can try that... but am I right in thinking I could register as 1001 Nights Press, and then just list all our books? Will it reject the books because they're not authored by 1001 Nights Press, or something? I don't mind experimenting, unless that would mess things up for you at your end.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good will add my books.

Are you going to have a teen category?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Gngngn, I wish I knew how to debug this, but I am not that webdev-savvy.
> How many of you are still using IE? Do you all have this problem?
> 
> Thanks for adding your new book Zelah!
> Did you have some movement with the Konrath blog post, if that's something you are willing to share?


If others aren't having issues with I.E. then it could possibly be Kaspersky or some other security setting at my end that is causing the trouble.

Hard to tell with regards to the Konrath post. I made five sales between the 29th & the 30th - Two soon after posting on here about the book going live, one of which was returned shortly after purchase (prior to the blog post listing going live) - therefore it's possible that it was someone who either accidentally clicked buy, or thought it would be free like the others & then realised it wasn't.

So - that's three sales that came in around the time of the blog post - one of which may have been before it went live. I mentioned on my private Facebook that I'd published a new story but didn't give links. It's possible though that one of my US friends searched for the title and bought it, even though I said I'd be giving them a Smashwords coupon (half a dozen or so of them bought my first title despite me offering it to them for free.)

As it is, I'd be cautious about attributing more than a sale or two to the blog post. That's better than I expected though! With so many of the others in that list being free, I had fairly low expectations. Especially since I think David once posted that he hadn't had much of a sales boost from a mention by Hugh on his blog (Hugh/David - please correct me if I'm wrong.)

For me, the challenge was more about the accomplishment & the psychological benefits of completing it! 

P.S. - thanks for the Gmail tip!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> I can try that... but am I right in thinking I could register as 1001 Nights Press, and then just list all our books? Will it reject the books because they're not authored by 1001 Nights Press, or something? I don't mind experimenting, unless that would mess things up for you at your end.


It won't reject anything, but it will list you as the author, not the real author. That means the author page won't work, you will have all authors thrown there.
I think it might be a bit bleh for readers who want to discover more by their favourite author. What do you think?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vivi_Anna said:


> Looks good will add my books.
> 
> Are you going to have a teen category?


This was asked earlier. Someone (I don't remember who, sorry!) pointed out that since I had a Children Books genre, I should add Young Adult.
Are Teen and Young Adult the same?

Please enlighten me, I am not a genre buff.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely looking site. Just entered my books.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> This was asked earlier. Someone (I don't remember who, sorry!) pointed out that since I had a Children Books genre, I should add Young Adult.
> Are Teen and Young Adult the same?
> 
> Please enlighten me, I am not a genre buff.


yes YA and teen are the same.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> If others aren't having issues with I.E. then it could possibly be Kaspersky or some other security setting at my end that is causing the trouble.
> 
> Hard to tell with regards to the Konrath post. I made five sales between the 29th & the 30th - Two soon after posting on here about the book going live, one of which was returned shortly after purchase (prior to the blog post listing going live) - therefore it's possible that it was someone who either accidentally clicked buy, or thought it would be free like the others & then realised it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bothering to change browsers to add your book, in any case! 

Big oops! 
I have shared your status on the page but now I realise that maybe it was just meant for your friends!
I will take it out now, and I apologise. If you still want me to share it, I'll happily do so!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Lovely looking site. Just entered my books.


Thank you! Will schedule them tomorrow morning!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vivi_Anna said:


> yes YA and teen are the same.


OK and then New Adult? Do I need this, or is it "regular" genres?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So the link on my user name goes to wp-admin which is often how users handle profile management on WP sites, but you have it blocked. It does not go to http://findreadlove.com/author-dashboard/ nor did I see any link to get back to it once you left it. You might want to look into how you have the user links set up.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thanks for bothering to change browsers to add your book, in any case!
> 
> Big oops!
> I have shared your status on the page but now I realise that maybe it was just meant for your friends!
> I will take it out now, and I apologise. If you still want me to share it, I'll happily do so!


Don't worry - normally my discount codes are just for friends & family, but since I've posted the code here and on my public Facebook page, I've no problems with it going further afield. 

Edited to add - you might want to take out the bit about me mailing them a copy though!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Don't worry - normally my discount codes are just for friends & family, but since I've posted the code here and on my public Facebook page, I've no problems with it going further afield.
> 
> Edited to add - you might want to take out the bit about me mailing them a copy though!


I was mortified I had made a faux-pas! Thanks, and I've reshared it!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## Linda Barlow (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome work on this! I've added my book, followed the Twitter account and liked the relevant FB pages. Best of luck with this venture, and thanks for undertaking it!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Linda Barlow said:


> Awesome work on this! I've added my book, followed the Twitter account and liked the relevant FB pages. Best of luck with this venture, and thanks for undertaking it!


Thanks Linda! I hope it helps for your sales! 

Hey guys, I need more books! 
Please help me and add all of yours (otherwhise I loop with the same books all the time, it is going to be annoying for the readers on the page!).


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just about to add some more, Nathalie.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> *Find, Read, Love*
> 
> Find, Read, Love is a website about *your books*, for *your current and future readers*. It is meant to be a place for indie authors and readers to meet and share (although of course if you have a traditionally-published book you're welcome there anyway, but I will focus my efforts on promoting the website to the authors on KBoards only).
> 
> ...


*Screams*

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this. Epic business, your Tentacular Majesty. Epic business.

*Off to investigate*


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

garam81 said:


> Just about to add some more, Nathalie.


Thanks so much! 
ME NEEDY, ME WANT MOAR BOOKS.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Just added two for the moment. Will add a few more later - the housework is calling me.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Willo said:


> *Screams*
> 
> I can't believe I'm just now seeing this. Epic business, your Tentacular Majesty. Epic business.
> 
> *Off to investigate*


Thankssssssssssssssss!!!   
I have a FRL Focus Day every thursday, so I'm going to be coding and debugging like crayzay!

See? I'm hoping to add your ideas for v1, a.k.a. the David Adams!
(After that he will have no choice but to add his books, I bet, kr kr kr *machiavelic*)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

garam81 said:


> Just added two for the moment. Will add a few more later - the housework is calling me.


Housework shouldn't exist, things should clean themselves automagically.
I feel for you!

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thankssssssssssssssss!!!
> I have a FRL Focus Day every thursday, so I'm going to be coding and debugging like crayzay!
> 
> See? I'm hoping to add your ideas for v1, a.k.a. the David Adams!
> (After that he will have no choice but to add his books, I bet, kr kr kr *machiavelic*)


Velcome *-*
It's impressive.

I'll be adding books shortly (probably Thursday or Friday) when I wrap up a few things on this end.

Excellent that you added erotica <3 I'm sure there won't be any arbitrary weirdness regarding submissions  I was hoping you'd set one up on FRL after the madness I witnessed in an earlier thread (ahem).

Also, don't drive yourself crayzay Thursday.
And #Yay. I hope those thoughts serve well. Cool that Sir Adams will be working with you. He's a bright light, too.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay I must be dumb but all I get is the "you are blocked " thing.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Teri Hall said:


> Okay I must be dumb but all I get is the "you are blocked " thing.


Its the way the links are (see my post a ways up the thread) use these direct links:

Add a book: http://findreadlove.com/add-an-e-book/
Author Dashboard: http://findreadlove.com/author-dashboard/
Edit profile: http://findreadlove.com/edit-profile/

Once you get into the site you loose those links, they are only on the front page. All the other links will take you to that blocked page.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I didn't write down my user name for the site.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Its the way the links are (see my post a ways up the thread) use these direct links:
> 
> Add a book: http://findreadlove.com/add-an-e-book/
> Author Dashboard: http://findreadlove.com/author-dashboard/
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I assumed the name that would be shown as your profile would be your Author Name instead of username. Is there a way to correct that or switch it? Username is apparently one of the only un-editable fields.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

A couple of questions:

1) If was already sent in books for the FB page, do we need to enter them again here?

2) If so, I had some title changes since then and would like to know if I can change them on the site.

Either way, this looks awesome!

Oh, and a suggestion: either a Spec Fic or a Superhero category. My superhero stuff is neither fantasy nor really sci-fi.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Willo said:


> Velcome *-*
> It's impressive.
> 
> I'll be adding books shortly (probably Thursday or Friday) when I wrap up a few things on this end.
> ...


Well, unless it's illegal, I'll post them on the page. I've seen some weirdness (and my tentacley stuff is in the weird part, too), but nothing illegal yet!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Teri Hall said:


> Okay I must be dumb but all I get is the "you are blocked " thing.


Gngngn! I am trying to work around that page.
I thought you'd be redirected on the http://findreadlove.com/#authors page but I suppose I've forgotten something!

Will be working on it again Thursday.
Can you tell me when this happens? After you register? After you login?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Its the way the links are (see my post a ways up the thread) use these direct links:
> 
> Add a book: http://findreadlove.com/add-an-e-book/
> Author Dashboard: http://findreadlove.com/author-dashboard/
> ...


All relevant authors links are here: http://findreadlove.com/#authors. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I didn't write down my user name for the site.


You user name is Cherise Kelley.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

AdamGeen said:


> I assumed the name that would be shown as your profile would be your Author Name instead of username. Is there a way to correct that or switch it? Username is apparently one of the only un-editable fields.


At first I asked the author name as username, and almost everyone used a username instead.
Don't worry, when I see a new author, I correct this in Wordpress for him/her.
When I schedule your books, you should have the correct name displaying on top of the book page!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) If was already sent in books for the FB page, do we need to enter them again here?
> 
> ...


1) Yes please! The form was a temporary solution until I found a way to automatize the website. It also lacked important information like the cover, reviews, excerpt...

Also, there were 106000 entries, I can't do this by myself! 

2) No problem for the title changes, just edit them on the form if you need to!

What is spec fic?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Spec Fic is short for Speculative Fiction. It is the super-genre that contains Sci-Fi and Fantasy plus essentially any other genres and subgenres that deal with worlds that include elements beyond the scope of normal life on Earth.

While Science Fiction and Fantasy are the biggies in the super-genre, there are many stories that don't fall into the purview of either because they have trappings far different from those two or can incorporate both.

My pet example is the Superhero genre, which can involve magic, science or completely mundane elements, but has its own tropes separate from Fantasy or Sci-Fi. Another good one would be Weird West, which primarily takes elements from the Western and mixes in elements of sci-fi, fantasy or horror. Steampunk often falls in here too, especially if it isn't explained why steam/clockwork/pneuma work so differently than real life.

Edit: My profile dealie keeps removing all of my carriage returns.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Your user name is Cherise Kelley.


LOL! OK, I checked my books on the site, and they all look good! Except for the carriage returns being missing from the reviews. They stay in the descriptions, but not in the reviews.


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Nathalie, instead of putting a load on your web server - both from having to use up your storage space to store those large images AND when individuals view those very large book images - you can use a bit of PHP code to pull the book images directly from Amazon just by the author entering their ASIN. This is what I am using for NovelScribe.

If you're interested, I can share the PHP script (it is a legitimate script and free for sharing/use) with you. It requires just a bit of technical knowledge, so if David's up to scruff on his PHP, he'll get it up for you in no time. (I heard you mentioned David's name, so I'm assuming he's partnered with you on the belly of the technical aspects. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.) If you'd like me to assist you all the way with the script, I can do that too. 

I admire your courage to get this up and going mostly by yourself. I've decided that I'd rather have novelscribe as an archiving site than a promotional site now as the amount of work to do full-time and genre-wide book promotion is a lot more than I've the time for. 

My hat's off to you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> LOL! OK, I checked my books on the site, and they all look good! Except for the carriage returns being missing from the reviews. They stay in the descriptions, but not in the reviews.


OK, thanks for telling me, I'll look into it!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

MsTee said:


> Nathalie, instead of putting a load on your web server - both from having to use up your storage space to store those large images AND when individuals view those very large book images - you can use a bit of PHP code to pull the book images directly from Amazon just by the author entering their ASIN. This is what I am using for NovelScribe.
> 
> If you're interested, I can share the PHP script (it is a legitimate script and free for sharing/use) with you. It requires just a bit of technical knowledge, so if David's up to scruff on his PHP, he'll get it up for you in no time. (I heard you mentioned David's name, so I'm assuming he's partnered with you on the belly of the technical aspects. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.) If you'd like me to assist you all the way with the script, I can do that too.
> 
> ...


Don't worry MsTee, I have a BIG server! 
I'm very nerdy that way! kr kr kr

I am WAY from having too much space or memory taken on my server. 

By the way, I see most of you think David helps me with the website, but he doesn't, he has too many books to write and awesomeness to distribute! 
The version name is an homage! I love David and his advice and the way he is nice to everyone around here, so I named the first version of the website after him.

Version 2 will have another homage to another author I love!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

It doesn't like my cover image  I've tried 2000px wide, 100px wide, and 700px wide. In both jpg and png. Rejected 'em all  What am I doing wrong?

Nice site, btw.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> It doesn't like my cover image  I've tried 2000px wide, 100px wide, and 700px wide. In both jpg and png. Rejected 'em all  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Nice site, btw.


Hi Herc! I'll try to help! 

Are you using Internet Explorer?
Zelah had problem uploading with it.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Herc! I'll try to help!
> 
> Are you using Internet Explorer?
> Zelah had problem uploading with it.


Ahhhh, I'll try chrome. Thanks


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Ahhhh, I'll try chrome. Thanks


You're very welcome! 
Thanks for participating to the project!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Added another book for you.... will add more as I get time.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Added another book for you.... will add more as I get time.


Thanks Vincent! 
I scheduled a lot of books today, I hope it helps!

I've scheduled adding a Teen/YA Facebook page for the David Adams version.
Any other need, while I'm at it?

Ten thousand unicorn-farty thanks to all of you for helping!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I need to make time to get all my stuff up there.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I *DESPERATELY* need more books to promote, please please please!  

I am going to invest money to drive traffic to the Facebook pages in October, but I cannot do this if I only have the same ten books to promote each day because people are going to mob-pitchfork me to the volcano!

  

I'd really appreciate it if you all could find some time to add your books, and then tell your author friends about the website and how it rocks bears in tutus with tentacles on top.

Here are the categories I have so far:

Action/Adventure
Animal Books
Children Books
Erotica
Fantasy
History
Horror
Humor
Literary Fiction
Mystery
Non-Fiction
Romance
Science Fiction
Thriller


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Okie dokey, i'll get around to uploading my Inside Evil series to the site later on today.   Thanks for the CRYO RT, by the way. 

Geoff


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Okie dokey, i'll get around to uploading my Inside Evil series to the site later on today.  Thanks for the CRYO RT, by the way.
> 
> Geoff


I know I'm being annoying, but I also know that's why you all love me. 

Ten thousand thanks!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Oh man. Created profile, added one book and I'm exhausted...  I think I'll do this slowly...


Thanks bunbun! 

*licking eye* 

----------

By the way, I've added new categories:

YA/Teens
NA
Short Stories
Speculative Fiction

Am I missing anything?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Thanks to you!
> About the categories: you say we can choose up to 3 categories, but the system only lets me choose one... or am I doing something wrong? (wouldn't be the first time...)


It's a multi-selection formathingie, use the Ctrl key and click on the categories you want, honeybabewithacherryontop. <3


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I added mine yesterday. Can't add any more until I finish writing them, lol. 

Looks great on the site, but my author bio is lacking paragraphs?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> It's a multi-selection formathingie, use the Ctrl key and click on the categories you want, honeybabewithacherryontop. <3


Aha! I knew I was doing something stupid!!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Rinelle Grey said:


> I added mine yesterday. Can't add any more until I finish writing them, lol.
> 
> Looks great on the site, but my author bio is lacking paragraphs?


Yes, it is on my todo list for debug. 
See here: http://findreadlove.com/ at the bottom of the page for the Roadmap and list of bugs to smash.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Aha! I knew I was doing something stupid!!


Anything to get your eye licked twice!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Just signed up, awesome work   Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

johnlmonk said:


> Just signed up, awesome work  Thank you!


Thanks John!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Natalie! 

I just got around to adding my books! The site looks really great! 

If you don't mind, I'd really love to see a Women's Fiction/Chick-Lit category there. Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> Hi Natalie!
> 
> I just got around to adding my books! The site looks really great!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd really love to see a Women's Fiction/Chick-Lit category there. Thanks!


Do I do one category for each or do they go together like YA/Teens?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Glynn James said:


> I've added some more of my books and will add more later


Thanks!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> By the way, I've added new categories:
> 
> YA/Teens
> NA
> ...


Oh brilliant!  I've added YA/Teens onto mine


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Do I do one category for each or do they go together like YA/Teens?


I'm not that picky about it, lol! Technically "chick-lit" is a subgenre of Women's Fiction, so you could probably just put women's fic, and that would work for everyone. I don't think they need to be separate categories though, since I doubt there will be very many of us using it.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Tim_A said:


> Oh brilliant!  I've added YA/Teens onto mine


But you already had your book on the website. No eyelicking for you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> I'm not that picky about it, lol! Technically "chick-lit" is a subgenre of Women's Fiction, so you could probably just put women's fic, and that would work for everyone. I don't think they need to be separate categories though, since I doubt there will be very many of us using it.


Woman's Fiction it is!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> But you already had your book on the website. No eyelicking for you!


Yes, but you didn't have YA/Teens at the time (I did ask too).


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Tim_A said:


> Yes, but you didn't have YA/Teens at the time (I did ask too).


OK, OK. 
(You're greedy!)


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

I added both my small press published novel and my self-published e-short and will add more - thank you.

How about collating, or getting a volunteer to collate, tags? It would be nice for new people to get some suggestions.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Also. Please, please, PLEASE remove the coding that emails our passwords to us in the clear. That's horribly insecure and I am pretty sure that's a simple setting somewhere *puppy-dog eyes*.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Jennifer R P said:


> I added both my small press published novel and my self-published e-short and will add more - thank you.
> 
> How about collating, or getting a volunteer to collate, tags? It would be nice for new people to get some suggestions.


Can you explain what you mean by collating? 
Thanks for adding your books, in any case!





Jennifer R P said:


> Also. Please, please, PLEASE remove the coding that emails our passwords to us in the clear. That's horribly insecure and I am pretty sure that's a simple setting somewhere *puppy-dog eyes*.


It is not my doing, this is all Wordpress. I don't see the passwords:










See?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> By the way, I've added new categories:
> 
> YA/Teens
> NA
> ...


You are now more competent at categorizing books than 'zon. Congrats


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> You are now more competent at categorizing books than 'zon. Congrats


It's a work in progress, in a few months I'm replacing BookBub!   
kr kr kr


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)




----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I was going to add more books... but not if they will come with eyeball licking!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> So I was going to add more books... but not if they will come with eyeball licking!


Come on, you know you want it!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Two more books put on the site. It's still chewing up my profile bio and mangling it.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> Two more books put on the site. It's still chewing up my profile bio and mangling it.


I know, I haven't started to work on it yet. 

You can check the known bugs and FRL Roadmap here: http://findreadlove.com/
(scroll down to the end of the page, section *Find, Read, Love Roadmap*)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, I've been working some more on the categories!

There are brand new Facebook pages to promote on, specifically for YOUR books. 
They are, of course, related to brand new categories, so make sure your book doesn't belong to one of them!

*LGBTQ* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-LGBTQ/668104923200878
*New Adults* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-New-Adults/488696194559096
*Short Stories* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Short-Stories/574331362631244
*Speculative Fiction* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Speculative-Fiction/162940960567492
*Vampires* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Vampires/506807816080686
*Werewolves* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Werewolves/163084053897250
*Women's Fiction* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Womens-Fiction/555814387800567
*Young Adults/Teen* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Young-AdultsTeens/156098737930297
*Zombies* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Read-Love-Zombies/226568630833424

Some of those categories are "free" categories, which means they don't count as one in the three categories you can choose from for your book: LGBTQ, New Adults, Short Stories, Vampires, Werewolves, Young Adults/Teens and Zombies.

Let me know if you're in dire need of another kind of genre, I'll be happy to add it! 

Oh, and by the way, here is a quick way to check if you've hit all the pages you're interested in: head over to FRL's About page (in construction) and click on the ones you want to be a part of!


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

Nathalie, folle comme un sac de blaireaux que tu sois, ceci est vraiment génial nickel chrome et d'autres expressions français bien nuls.

Mais... je n'arrive pas a lire le texte des liens car bleu pale sur fond blanc ne va pas bien avec mon petit problème de contraste.

Awesome idea just the same.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Harry Dewulf said:


> Nathalie, folle comme un sac de blaireaux que tu sois, ceci est vraiment génial nickel chrome et d'autres expressions français bien nuls.
> 
> Mais... je n'arrive pas a lire le texte des liens car bleu pale sur fond blanc ne va pas bien avec mon petit problème de contraste.
> 
> Awesome idea just the same.


You gotta do what you gotta do to keep people interested!   
Will look into making the links in another colour, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

Your new site motivated me out of a marketing funk and I just signed up.
Thank you.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Randall Bowling said:


> Your new site motivated me out of a marketing funk and I just signed up.
> Thank you.












*chpouic chpouic*


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

I put one book in so far. How many more before I get my massage?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

A.W.Hartoin said:


> I put one book in so far. How many more before I get my massage?


*chpouic chpouic*

Please put all your books, me wantey!


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

I can do it!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Il ya des messages tentacule qui se passe? Où est mon massage tentacule?!?

I'm sure I put one book up some time since. Plan to do the same for the rest soon(ish).


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Chris Northern said:


> Il ya des messages tentacule qui se passe? Où est mon massage tentacule?!?


Massages tentaculaires, surely...?


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Massages tentaculaires, surely...?


Damn you autcorrect.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> d*mn you autcorrect.


You're so cute when you blame autocorrect! I love the "massage tentacule" error, it's right up there with my favourite: J.R.'s "mange du merde".


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

"mange du merde"? Honest?   Thanks, but I think I'll pass. 

Anyway, I'm updating my listings to match the new categories. No new books to add, alas, but then I already have a bunch.


----------



## Linda Barlow (Jul 5, 2013)

I updated my book's description yesterday, which made my book disappear from the listings,
even though it had already been approved. This should not happen (IMO). Just sayin'


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Linda Barlow said:


> I updated my book's description yesterday, which made my book disappear from the listings,
> even though it had already been approved. This should not happen (IMO). Just sayin'


Thanks for letting me know about it! 

I am going to need a little bit of patience and understanding, while I work on these kinds of issues.
I know this can be annoying, but the project is an open beta, and we've got to accept not everything is perfect yet.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Nathalie,

I added Red Mountain and Black Forest to go along with Killer in a Box.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Why piglet free? I love piglets, even if they don't have tentacles.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmm...roast piglet on a spit...

I've just pumped two books in to the works.

Will follow with more over the week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks so much. 

I've added one book and might add more later.

Thanks again.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

First eye licking, and now piglet discrimination? I am not so sure I can support this site!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

So much for my new Trilogy:

Perfect Piglet and the Paradox of Prestidigitation 
Parallel Piglets in Permanent Parallax
The Piglet Plight in the Paradise Paradigm


----------



## Eric Rasbold (Aug 27, 2013)

I just double-plugged it on another post!

This looks like a really sweet site. Thank you for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

David Thayer said:


> Hi Nathalie,
> 
> I added Red Mountain and Black Forest to go along with Killer in a Box.


Thank you David! 
For all the liking you do on the page, too!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Why piglet free? I love piglets, even if they don't have tentacles.


Sincerely, I'm a bit fed up with piglets, they're everywhere.
You can't open a drawer without finding one in there.
It's time somebody did something!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hmmm...roast piglet on a spit...
> 
> I've just pumped two books in to the works.
> 
> Will follow with more over the week.


Thanks Steve!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

WPotocki said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I've added one book and might add more later.
> 
> Thanks again.


Thank you Wendy! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> First eye licking, and now piglet discrimination? I am not so sure I can support this site!


You missed tentacle massages. 
Tryin' to keep things interesting!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> So much for my new Trilogy:
> 
> Perfect Piglet and the Paradox of Prestidigitation
> Parallel Piglets in Permanent Parallax
> The Piglet Plight in the Paradise Paradigm


I *might* make an exception if the piglets are perfect. So, one out of three!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Eric Rasbold said:


> I just double-plugged it on another post!
> 
> This looks like a really sweet site. Thank you for bringing it to our attention!


Thanks to you for helping me and telling your author friends about it! 
I need more books to promote before I invest in advertising.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, I just crawled from under a stone where I've been living for the last few weeks and finally saw the website. Superb! 

Started liking the FB pages and will be back. Love what's coming out from your effort!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Hadn't looked on the site for a while, Nathalie, but it's looking great!! Finally put up the Inside Evil series, so you've got three more books waiting approval. 

Geoff


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Austin_Briggs said:


> Wow, I just crawled from under a stone where I've been living for the last few weeks and finally saw the website. Superb!
> 
> Started liking the FB pages and will be back. Love what's coming out from your effort!


Thank you! 
Hope all this work will translate into lots of sales in the future!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Hadn't looked on the site for a while, Nathalie, but it's looking great!! Finally put up the Inside Evil series, so you've got three more books waiting approval.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks a lot! 
Does that mean I don't have to bug you anymore?
Except maybe to write more more more and quicker quicker quicker for you to add more books?


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, Raingun's finally in there. I'll try and add the other two soon!

The process of adding stuff really isn't all that complicated. If I can remember my own password I'll be all set!  

When adding reviews, are we allowed to add them from Amazon? Or will that anger the mighty Zon on copyright grounds? I seem to remember hearing something about that


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> OK, Raingun's finally in there. I'll try and add the other two soon!
> 
> The process of adding stuff really isn't all that complicated. If I can remember my own password I'll be all set!


If you forget your password, you can always reset it here: http://findreadlove.com/wp-login.php?action=lostpassword 
Thanks for adding your books!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> When adding reviews, are we allowed to add them from Amazon? Or will that anger the mighty Zon on copyright grounds? I seem to remember hearing something about that


Sorry, didn't see that part when I wrote back.

I sincerely have no idea.

I'd think you might have to ask the reviewer if you can use it, maybe, but it should be useable if you don't change anything.
After all, reviewers cross post reviews often on multiple websites, don't they?


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just saw this thread! Adding my books now.  

Thanks Nathalie!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL @ BOOBBUB!!!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Mimi said:


> LOL @ BOOBBUB!!!


You know - there's probably a market for that!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Sorry, didn't see that part when I wrote back.
> 
> I sincerely have no idea.
> 
> ...


IMO they posted to a public forum, and are safe to be quoted.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I added my only book a couple of days ago.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been cray-cray here these last few days.
I haven't done half of the first percent of what I should have...
And the rest of the week is looking cray-cray too, with ten trillion appointments and things to do.

Kill me, kill me now!  

So, yeah, I'm behind. Please forgive me!  
I'll do my best to power through the submissions this week-end!

And do the covers I owe some of you.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

Just added The Dark Prince (Fountains of Fire & Darkness, Book 1)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Heads up!  

I've added more books to the website, if yours isn't yet please be patient, I'm working on it!

I'm thinking new ideas for the website and social media outlets. How about running seasonal promotions? With a dedicated page people could cross-promote, with lots of books about Christmas, Halloween, Spring, Valentine's Day, or whatever seasonal idea we can muster? I'm thinking, any book under $3 could apply and have a spot.

Thoughts?


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome! My first book is mentioned right at the top of the page today  Plus it's on a 99ct sale this weekend, so hurrah! Thank you!!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

jenminkman said:


> Awesome! My first book is mentioned right at the top of the page today  Plus it's on a 99ct sale this weekend, so hurrah! Thank you!!


For one whole hour, screenshot!!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a little heads-up!
I've launched an advertising campaign on my FRL main FB page, 26 new likes on it since this morning (my time).
There are 425 people in total on it for now.

I am SWAMPED lately but will resume sharing your books on my website and pages friday or this week-end.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Advertising has begun, we're almost at 700 fans as of today. I gain around 60+ likes per day on the main Facebook page. 

As soon as I'll reach 1k fans there, I'll switch the advertising to the Romance Facebook page, which is the next one on the list (51 fans for the moment).

I NEED YOUR BOOKS, I need to have enough to promote around and lure readers in.
So if you haven't registered and added your books yet, now's the time to do it! Fine tune your covers, descriptions, reviews, let everything shine!


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

Nathalie--thanks so much for your promotional tweets!  I'll be adding my new releases later this week.  You're the best!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

ninjac said:


> Nathalie--thanks so much for your promotional tweets! I'll be adding my new releases later this week. You're the best!


Happy to! 

Yes please, you'll do me a favor, since I really don't want to promote the same titles over and over, I need to have a wider selection.
Every couple of days, I select a few books in each category randomly then post them to Twitter and Facebook (main page + relative genre pages).
As soon as I clear a bit my schedule, I'll also go on working on adding functionalities.

If you guys have ideas, let me know!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll add my romantic short under my pen name too. Another will be out in a couple of weeks, so you'll have a couple more to promote.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> I'll add my romantic short under my pen name too. Another will be out in a couple of weeks, so you'll have a couple more to promote.


Yay, thanks a lot! 
I know I've added a few of yours lately, they should appear on the pages soon!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Adding my romance books now! Thank you, Nathalie!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

otterific said:


> Adding my romance books now! Thank you, Nathalie!


Thanks Peggy! 
I see you have three tons of them: yay!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I added mine (City of the Fallen) a while ago. Do I need to do it again or do you have the info? Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> I added mine (City of the Fallen) a while ago. Do I need to do it again or do you have the info? Thanks!


Got it, thanks! 
http://findreadlove.com/romance/city-of-the-fallen/


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Nathalie!
Thanks for all your hard work!

I went ahead and registered, and even added a book!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Hi Natalie!
> Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> I went ahead and registered, and even added a book!


Don't be shy, I want all of them! 
Thanks for helping!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Just realized I spelled your name wrong (missed the 'h'). Sorry about that, fixed it. 

Off to add another book!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Just realized I spelled your name wrong (missed the 'h'). Sorry about that, fixed it.
> 
> Off to add another book!


No biggie.  Thanks!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Got it, thanks!
> http://findreadlove.com/romance/city-of-the-fallen/


Thanks!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

I just added one of my two romances. Thanks for offering this for indie authors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

I added some of mine a while ago, but it says they're still waiting for approval. Do you secretly hate me Nathalie?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> I added some of mine a while ago, but it says they're still waiting for approval. Do you secretly hate me Nathalie?


I don't, silly. 

I've been working for my clients instead of spending time on Find, Read, Love, because now that I am the sole provider in the house I need to have my priorities straight. Also I'm planning to work on the automatization part to share the books instead of doing it by hand.

Please bear with me and forgive me for the lateness!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I don't, silly.
> 
> I've been working for my clients instead of spending time on Find, Read, Love, because now that I am the sole provider in the house I need to have my priorities straight. Also I'm planning to work on the automatization part to share the books instead of doing it by hand.
> 
> Please bear with me and forgive me for the lateness!


LOL, that's perfectly understandable. And thanks for putting this together!


----------

